# SOTW new article announcements:



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

Neil Sharpe: Interview with John Barrow
How NOT To Make It In The Pop World

A fascinating, insightful guide to the magical, dream driven, roller coaster, shark filled world of rock n' roll according to John Barrow.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

*SAXOPHONE PRACTICE Part 2*

SAXOPHONE PRACTICE, Part 2 by Ian O'Beirne

Ian continues his sax practice article for beginners. Two parts form a reminder of important aspects of practicing based on young sax player's own experiences.

Comments and questions to the Beginners section, please.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

*High Pitch vs. Low Pitch ??*

Many of us have been pondering this question.

The secrets revealed by SOTW's very own expert, Pete "saxpics" Hales:

http://www.saxontheweb.net/Resources/Pitch.html


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

*Chris Potter Quartet: LIFT.*

The dialog in thread:
http://www.saxontheweb.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=24962

prompted saxpics to write a review article of Chris Potter Quartet's CD "LIFT" - _Live at the Village Vanguard_.

It is available at: http://www.saxontheweb.net/Resources/ChrisPotter.html


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

*Greg Fishman: "Jazz Saxophone Etudes"*

Greg Fishman is a well-known sax player from Chicago. 
Hurling Frootmig submitted a great Interview with Greg which I am still working on. 
Meanwhile Hurling reviewed Greg's book: "Jazz Saxophone Etudes":

http://www.saxontheweb.net/Resources/GregFishmanReview.html


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

*A Field trip to Las Vegas - Kessler & Sons Music*

Our Forum Administrator Gandalfe visited Las Vegas and swung by the saxophone Mecca called Kessler & Sons Music. His interview with Dave Kessler is now available as:

A Late Bloomer's Trip in Toyland

Interesting reading!


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

*SOTW interviewing with Greg Fishman*

Hurling commences the interview:


> We are sitting down with Greg Fishman, Chicago based tenor Saxophonist, educator, and composer. Today is June 8th, 2005. The new book, Jazz Saxophone Etudes is getting rave reviews. This is the fifth book from Greg. Tell us how Jazz Saxophone Etudes came about?


Finally got the interview laid-out and up-loaded. It consists of nine separate pages starting from: http://www.saxontheweb.net/Fishman/1.html

Thanks to both of you, Greg and Ed,
-Harri


----------



## EZ (Jun 28, 2004)

Great interview! Having purchased Greg's book and corresponded with him, I want to throw in here that Greg is a class act. The book is excellent and having the accompaniment CD's in both Bb and Eb is an excellent idea that I hope catches on with the Hal Leonard series. (Or maybe Greg will PLEASE write some more!!!)

Greg also sent along to me a copy of Chicago Jazz Magazine - a bimonthly periodical he regularly contributes to (maybe the exact same articles on his website?) His explanations and breakdown of jazz theory and practice have been extremely helpful to a budding jazz player as myself. (Too legit to quit...)

So if you're into reading jazz periodicals and are tired of flipping through nothing but the gear ads you find in the glossy jazz mags, check out Chicago Jazz Magazine. I signed up for mine at the Chicago Jazz Fest 

Greg's "da MAN"!


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

*The saxophone in popular music (SOTW article)*

"The saxophone has been one of the most widely recorded wind instruments in popular music for decades - until now." writes Skip Spratt, an old-time SOTW friend in his latest article:

Undersaxed. The saxophone in popular music - Where did it go?


----------



## wersax (Jun 6, 2003)

Kudos to Skip Spratt for a good article. I believe that the sax will come back around again, too......still it's interesting to look and see how the "mass culture" music has changed with regard to the sax. I mean, crowd response to a well played saxophone is just fine at my gigs. I still have people constantly tell me how they love the sax, and how sensual and expressive it is. But, as Skip's article points out, the sax is being recorded considerably less, in the mass market. My gut on it is that the prevailng styles of the last 25 years, (grunge, metal, hip hop, country, britney-pop, boy bands. etc.) either are "dumbed-down" and/or don't need much ornamentation (e.g., horn sections and sax solos don't usually work in grunge or metal), are in a style that is highly stylized and precludes, for the most part, the use of the sax, (e.g., country) or use synth/midi tools that replace the sax (e.g., hip hop, britney-pop)......the upside for me is that, other than the occassional country and hip hop tune, the corporate and club work that I do doesn't need material from these "saxless" genres.............


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

*SOTW article by Tim Price - Basic Skills*



Harri Rautiainen said:


> I moved this announcement's follow-up discussion to "Practicing":
> http://www.saxontheweb.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=29872


Saxophone Necessities
Basic Skills That Are A Must for all saxophonists
by Tim Price

I am sure you will dig it, too,
-Harri


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

*A SOTW article by Skip Spratt:*

More Confessions from a BS Saxophonist Skip Spratt.

Skip's Earlier Confessions

Enjoy,


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

*Symmetrical Scales*

David Valdez discusses Symmetrical Scales in his SOTW article:
Diminished, Wholetone & Symmetrical Major


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

*Ken Fornetran - new SOTW article*

Ken Fornetran, whose CD "Shadows and Short Stories" was described by 
Downbeat as "deeply compelling" and selected as one of the best in 2005, has some intriguing observations about attitude and how it can affect playing, performing, and recording.

Our very own Neil Sharpe reviews the CD and interviews with Ken.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

*Paul Desmond*

Our very own Hurlig Frootmig (Ed) reviews Doug Ramsey's book
"Take Five - the public and private lives of Paul Desmond".

Ed calls the review: "Exposing The Compartments of a Life".

Highly recommended,
-Harri
.


----------

